# Vacuum Tumbler Bacon Experiment #1 - Final



## tjohnson

Since I own a Vacuum Tumbler, I decided to see if I can cut the 7+ day cure time in 1/2, or maybe even make it a 1-2 day cure process.  Commercial processors use large vacuum tumblers to speed up the curing process, so I figured why can't I do the same thing....Right?  Well, it seems that this is a closely guarded secret, and I could find no information for home processing in a Vacuum Tumbler.  A few PM's to Martin and SOB, and a call to a local distributor, and I may just have the basics of the process.


I made a brine, using Country Brown Cure and some extra sugar, salt and spices.  The cure and spices were mixed in with 12 ounces of water.  All 3 pieces were injected to help cure the pieces from the inside out, as well as from the outside in.  After I injected the meat, I realized this mix may create spice pockets in the meat.  I don't think injecting was necessary, but after all, this is an experiment...Right?  We learn from our mistakes....Right?

I started with a 7# pork butt from SAMS Club, deboned and trimmed the fat.  It was then cut into 3 distinct pieces, following the natural separation of the muscles.  Net weight was 5#

The meat was placed in the Vacuum Tumbler for the 1st 30 minute cycle of 4 cycles total

When 2 hours total curing time is completed, I'll rinse and allow to rest in the fridge for 24 hours

Commercial processors claim 2 hours of vacuum tumbling is enough time for the cure to completely penetrate a slab of bacon

SAMS Club Pork Butts













DSCF5053.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Nov 1, 2012






Country Brown Cure, Sugar, Salt and Spices












DSCF5055.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Nov 1, 2012






Cure Mix Added to Water and Injected












DSCF5059.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Nov 1, 2012






Injected Meat in Tumbler with Extra Cure Mix












DSCF5060.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Nov 1, 2012






Vac Sealed In The Tumbler












DSCF5062.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Nov 1, 2012






So, how do you keep the meat cool while it tumbling?

Place the tumbler on the deck in 40° temps!












DSCF5067.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Nov 1, 2012






2 Hours in the Vacuum Tumbler

The brine has turned thick and sticky.  This is most likely from some of the proteins from the meat that have been exchanged with the cure mix













DSCF5068.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Nov 2, 2012






Starting weight of meat before vacuum tumbling = 5 lb. 3oz.

Ending weight of meat after vacuum tumbling = 6 lb. 3 oz.
Meat absorbed 1# of water and spices during 2 hours in the vacuum tumbler












DSCF5070.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Nov 2, 2012






Very little cure mix left in the bottom of the vacuum tumbler container

Starting Cure Mix = 12 oz.

Ending Cure Mix = < 2 oz.












DSCF5091.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Nov 2, 2012






Out of the Tumbler for weighing

Back into the bin and into the fridge to rest overnight












DSCF5071.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Nov 2, 2012






Out of the fridge and thoroughly rinsed
Back into the fridge for 24 hours to rest and for the pellicle












DSCF5095.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Nov 2, 2012







Pulled the BBB from the fridge, after it rested for 24 hours

8:00 and the BBB is in the smoker using an AMNPS and Pitmaster's Choice Pellets

BBB Cured and Pellicle is Formed













DSCF5096.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Nov 2, 2012







Starting Weight of Meat Before Vacuum Tumbling = 5 lb. 3oz.

Ending Weight of Meat After Vacuum Tumbling = 6 lb. 3 oz.
Weighed Before Smoking = 5 lb. 11 oz.

After rinsing and resting for 24 hours in the fridge, the meat to lost 8 oz.












DSCF5100.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Nov 2, 2012







Starting Pitmaster's Choice Pellets

Ambient temp is 41°, So I Turned on the MES 40 to 100° & set to 12 hours












DSCF5105.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Nov 2, 2012






BBB Hangin' and Waitin' for a Smoke Bath

Hangers are actually BBQ Tool Hangers  $.79 On Sale!!












DSCF5114.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Nov 2, 2012






Can you say "TBS"?












DSCF5116.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Nov 2, 2012







Ahhhh The Smoke Bath












DSCF5120.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Nov 2, 2012







Maintained Temps under 100° for 10 hours












DSCF5125.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Nov 3, 2012






Ahhhh Smoke!                                                                               Nice Color after 10 Hours in the Smoker













DSCF5126.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Nov 3, 2012





   













DSCF5128.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Nov 3, 2012







Starting Weight of Meat Before Vacuum Tumbling = 5 lb. 3oz.

Ending Weight of Meat After Vacuum Tumbling = 6 lb. 3 oz.

Weighed Before Smoking = 5 lb. 11 oz.

Weight After Smoking = 5 lb. 2.5 oz.












DSCF5141.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Nov 3, 2012







Finished Smoking after 10 Hours












DSCF5129.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Nov 3, 2012





   













DSCF5142.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Nov 3, 2012







Cross Section of Vacuum Tumbler BBB












DSCF5145.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Nov 3, 2012







Test Fry                                                                              Fried and Ready to Taste Test












DSCF5154.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Nov 3, 2012







Left = Vacuum Tumbler Cured BBB

Right = 8 Day Dry Cured BBB












DSCF5161.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Nov 3, 2012







So, after the 1st 30 minutes in the Vacuum Tumbler, about 1/2 the liquid was absorbed into the meat
During the the next 30 minutes the liquid did not seem to be absorbed as quickly
I'm now on my 3rd 30 minute cycle of a 2 hour vacuum cure.
I'll weigh the meat after 2 hours in the vacuum tumbler and this will tell me how much of the cure mixture has been absorbed


The meat weighed in at 6 lb. 3 oz. after curing in the vacuum tumbler for 2 hours total.  The assumption can be made that 1# of cure, water, spices, sugar and salt were absorbed into the meat.  Less than 2 oz. of cure mix was left in the container, after tumbling.

After the cured meat was weighed, it was placed in the fridge overnight to rest.


I took the slabs out of the fridge this morning, rinsed them well with cold water, dried them off, and back into the fridge for 24 hours to rest and form the pellicle.

Tonight, I pulled the BBB and decided to weigh it before smoking  The idea is to get back the the green weight of the meat, before it was cured in the vacuum tumbler.  Surprisingly, the meat lost 8 ounces.  I can only assume some of the residual cure mix was washed off during the rinse, and some moisture evaporated while resting in the fridge for 24 hours.

The BBB was hung in the smoker for a 10 hour smoke.  I usually cold smoke, but because the ambient temp is supposed to drop below freezing tonight, I set my MES to 100°.

*Note To Self: Move to warmer climate, in-order to avoid freezing temps!*

I removed the BBB from the smoker at 6:00am this morning, after 10 hours of smoking.


The smell and color were FANTASTIC!!

Sliced a few pieces from the middle of one of the slabs.  These pieces were fried and compared to my last batch of BBB that was dry cured for 8 days, and them smoked.  The exact same cure and spices were used.  The only difference in the process was using a vacuum tumbler during the curing process vs. dry curing for 8 days in the fridge.


*CONCLUSION:*
This is my first attempt at vacuum tumbling BBB, and not my last.  Since the process is new to me, I'll make some changes and attempt it again.  I can't expect perfection on the first try!!

*Color:*

The color is pink and not as deep red as my 8 day cured BBB.  The color was similar to ham.

*Texture:*

The texture is more like ham than my previous batches of BBB

*Taste:*

The taste is also more like ham than my previous batches of BBB.  The intensity of flavors is just not there.  The sugar and spices are almost non existent.

*Was the Vacuum Tumbler BBB Experiment a Success?*

The answer is both "Yes" and "No"

I believe the curing process was safely fast tracked into 2 days, so I consider this part a success.

The color, texture and flavors were more like ham than bacon, so I consider this part a failure

There is a common theme I've found in a few articles about Vacuum Tumbled Bacon.  The color, texture and flavors are not the same as bacon made with other processes.  It seems commercial processors "Enhance" their Vacuum Tumbled Bacon to attain a better color, texture and flavor.  I'll try to do this without adding any extra chemicals.

Thanks For Lookin'!!


Todd


----------



## mossymo

Interesting experiment, I will be watching for updates!


----------



## smoking b

This is very interesting to me as well - I shall be watching this one closely


----------



## s2k9k

Great experiment Todd! Keep us posted, Gary wants to see the results!


----------



## mike johnson

This sounds good but are you going to hot smoke it or go for it and cold smoke the BBB. Who's the GUINI PIG?


----------



## bmudd14474

this is a nice experiment. Cant wait to see the results


----------



## daveomak

I'm in.... great test of the new machine....


----------



## DanMcG

I'm looking forward to your results Todd.


----------



## oldschoolbbq




----------



## tjohnson

I updated my original post.....

So far, my experiment is a success!

The 5# of meat absorbed 1 lb of cure mix = 20% of the green weight

I was shooting for 15%, so not sure if 20% is a good or bad thing.

The complaint from vacuum tumbling bacon is it can cause the meat to be mushy, and some of the flavors can be diluted. Too much water causes the fried bacon to shrink and also form a white foam in the pan.

I'll hang the cured meat in my smoker with heat, for a few hours, in order to dry the slabs back down to their green weight.  This should firm up the meat, and hopefully concentrate the flavors.

Not sure if I'm going to cold smoke or smoke to an internal temp of 145°.  Maybe a combination???

My ultimate goal is to cure bacon in 1-2 days and smoke on the 3rd day. 

With any luck a guy could start the curing process on Friday, and be smoking on Sunday

*This is truly an experiment and the results, Good or Bad, will be posted for all to view*

*Any input or comments, Good or Bad, are welcome, so this process can be safe for all to use*

THX!!!

Todd


----------



## smokinhusker

Wow, great test of the vacuum tumbler and I can't wait to find out the results after you smoke it. This could be a great thing if it turns out!


----------



## daveomak

Todd, morning... interesting about the weight gain..... Think about this.... mix up cure/liquid 10% of the meat weight.... when it's gone, it's cured...  Do you think the cure will get evenly distributed using that method ???


----------



## tjohnson

DaveOmak said:


> Todd, morning... interesting about the weight gain..... Think about this.... mix up cure/liquid 10% of the meat weight.... when it's gone, it's cured...  Do you think the cure will get evenly distributed using that method ???


The simple answer is "YES"

Cure and spices are dissolved into the water, and this mix was first injected and then vacuum tumbled.  Once the cure mix has been absorbed, the meat is cured.  Think of the meat in the vacuum tumbler as a sponge.  If you placed the sponge in a bucket of water, it would continue to absorb water until it's capacity is full.  Every cell in the sponge will accept water.  A vacuum Tumbler opens the pores of the meat, in-order for the cells to absorb liquid.  At the same time, meat proteins are released from these cells and collect in the container.  The same exchange of proteins an liquid happens in a brine tank, but a much slower rate.

I think allowing the cured meat to rest overnight is a wise thing, to insure the meat is thoroughly cured.  I maybe a little overcautious, but would rather error on the side of caution.

From the info I am getting, injecting a piece of meat 1 1/2" or less is not necessary.

I used Country Brown Cure, and it will do a fine job.

There are also chemicals like Sodium Erythorbate available to speed up the curing process, but again, a very knowledgeable person said it was not necessary in a vacuum tumbler.

*Again, I am no expert, and am relying on the opinions and methods of knowledgeable people in the industry.  I am trying to translate a commercial curing method into a method for home use.*

*If you have a comment or concern, feel free to post them*

THX!

Todd


----------



## chefrob

interesting method todd.............


----------



## tjohnson

BBB is out of the fridge, and into the smoker for a 10 hour nap

I'll update in the morning

Todd


----------



## tjohnson

1 1/2 hours in, and the smoke looks & smells AWESOME!


----------



## s2k9k

TJohnson said:


> 1 1/2 hours in, and the smoke looks & smells AWESOME!


Do you smell it Gary?!!!!!


----------



## DanMcG

TJohnson said:


> Also, one very knowledgeable source suggested using Morton's TQ.  He said TQ contains "Nitrates", and these will help speed up the curing process.




Not sure I'm following this statement, the nitrate needs time to convert to nitrite and do its thing as far as curing goes.  Bacon looks damn good Todd how's the texture?


----------



## tjohnson

DanMcG said:


> Not sure I'm following this statement, the nitrate needs time to convert to nitrite and do its thing as far as curing goes. Bacon looks damn good Todd how's the texture?


Thanks for your input Dan!

This refers to a previous statement regarding Morton's TQ.  I'm not 100% confident in curing practices, so rather than debate the use of TQ, it's just easier to delete my previous statement.

I'm not professing that I'm and expert in cures or curing.

That said, I'm doing what I can to be educated on the subject.

I wrote down the information from this trusted source, and may have misunderstood the information.  I'll contact the MFG. next week and try to get a written response.

Chemicals like Sodium Erythorbate speed up the curing process, but not necessarily necessary for vacuum tumbling.  Some commercial cures contain sodium erythorbate as an ingredient.  Since the ratio is 7/8 oz. per 100# of meat, it's very tough to measure a correct amount for a 5# batch of bacon.  I chose not to use it.

Finding information on vacuum tumbling bacon is difficult, but not totally impossible.  I contacted my local butcher supply and Butcher & Packer for some additional info.  Some commercial processors smoke immediately after vacuum tumbling.  I was told once the cure is absorbed into the meat, the meat is considered "Cured".  I decided to add 24 hours of "Rest Time" to insure the cure had equalized throughout the meat.

Todd


----------



## big casino

Very interesting !

I wonder could the weight gain be due to the injection? and then the loss be the meat draining off the excess brine/injection


----------



## tjohnson

Big Casino said:


> Very interesting !
> 
> I wonder could the weight gain be due to the injection? and then the loss be the meat draining off the excess brine/injection


Yes, That's probably the case

Also, since I did not rinse the meat immediately after being removed fro the tumbler, I believe some of the weight was the thickened brine and protein that was still on the outside of the meat.  I'm not sure what amount was actually rinsed off, but this probably contributed to some of the weight gain/loss.

There was very little brine in the bottom of the container, when I removed it from the fridge for smoking.  Some moisture may have evaporated in the fridge.


----------



## tjohnson

I updated my original post to include the smoke and my final conclusion if the Vacuum Tumbled BBB was a success or not.

There were a few successes and a few failures.  That's why I called an "Experiment"

The final cured & smoked bacon smelled wonderful and the slabs looked great.  Once sliced, the pieces looked nicely cured.

I fried the vacuum tumbler cured pieces, and also fried some pieces of BBB from my last batch, that were dry cured for 8 days in the fridge.  I noticed the color was more pink, like ham than my previous batches of BBB.

Taste & Texture were more "Ham Like" than the other BBB

So, looks like I made some awesome Ham!

I'll try my vacuum tumbler experiment again, and try to intensify the color and flavor.  Not sure if this can be done or not, but what the heck, pork butt is cheap enough to experiment with!

*Any comments or tips are welcome!!*

Todd


----------



## big casino

Nifty experiment thanks for sharing, I've never tried BBB I'm gonna have to have a "go" at it one of these days


----------



## bmudd14474

Looks great Tood. Thanks for sharing this with us. You got me thinking,


----------



## donr

Excellent experimenting Todd.  

Does the vacuum tumbler keep a constant vacuum level of does it "Pulsate"?  The reason I ask, is that my new vacuum sealer has a Marinate mode for a special canister.  This apparently pulls a vacuum for some amount of time then releases the vacuum.  It repeats this a number of times.  I wish they made a bigger canister though.  I may have to work on that.

I would think once the liquid is inside the meat, it would need time to evenly distribute.  I know it would look funny as all get out, but have you thought of using food coloring in the mix to check for dispersion?

Have you compared the color with any brine cured BBB?  Since I am still brining my first BBB I do not know how either looks.

Don


----------



## tjohnson

donr said:


> Excellent experimenting Todd.
> 
> Does the vacuum tumbler keep a constant vacuum level of does it "Pulsate"?  The reason I ask, is that my new vacuum sealer has a Marinate mode for a special canister.  This apparently pulls a vacuum for some amount of time then releases the vacuum.  It repeats this a number of times.  I wish they made a bigger canister though.  I may have to work on that.
> 
> I would think once the liquid is inside the meat, it would need time to evenly distribute.  I know it would look funny as all get out, but have you thought of using food coloring in the mix to check for dispersion?
> 
> Have you compared the color with any brine cured BBB?  Since I am still brining my first BBB I do not know how either looks.
> 
> Don


The unit pulls a constant vacuum, just like commercial units

I think the theory behind a Pulsating vacuum is that it open the cells and relaxed them, then the cycle repeats itself.  I'm not sure if this is better for marinating or not.

The brine definitely is drawn into the meat, and the proteins are exchanged.  As the proteins collect in the bin, the brine thickens.

I just performed my 2nd test run and this time used a larger amount of brine.

Started with 16 oz., and had about 4 oz. in the bin after 2 hours


----------



## humdinger

Nice pics. I like how you found two almost identical slices to compare side by side from the different curing methods. That was pretty slick.


----------



## tjohnson

It really is an experiment

Last thing I want to do is get someone sick, over doing something stupid!!

It was dumb luck, that I had a similar piece.....

TJ


----------



## chefrob

todd, thx for sharing this with us. 2 thoughts on color, texure and flavor differences. commercial injection needles have many holes and spray in different directions (so i've read) and the distribution of cure/flavorings can penetrate into more of the meat and this might be an important step that allows them to use the vacuum chambers in the first place. another thought on the texture might be the individual muscle(s) that you were comparing in the first place. if you were to compare the exact same muscles then that might be a more apples to apples senario.................just thinkin'.


----------

